# Constant sore muscles



## solidassears (Apr 19, 2018)

Anyone else constantly sore? I really thought that after a few years of lifting and working out the sore muscles would be a thing of the past. No so for me; especially lower back and legs.. I've had everything checked out and there is no structural / bone, joint problem, just always sore. Any advise other than don't push so hard... LOL


----------



## TripleOvertime (Apr 19, 2018)

Lots of water and bcaa intra workout.  Do you use bcaa?  Makes a big difference for me.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Apr 19, 2018)

Also strecthing.  Both before and after workout makes a difference for me.


----------



## solidassears (Apr 19, 2018)

TripleOvertime said:


> Also strecthing.  Both before and after workout makes a difference for me.



Yup and yup, stretching every day more than once, drinking water by the gallon; supplementing with Maca. Have not looked into Bcca.. sounds like I better take a look. Thanks!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Apr 20, 2018)

Yes, definitely check out the bcaa.  Google something to the tune of "bcaa's effectiveness on sore muscles" and I'm sure quite a bit info will pop up.  Good luck SAS.


----------



## Oldschool (Apr 21, 2018)

How often do you train and at what intensity?


----------



## solidassears (Apr 21, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> How often do you train and at what intensity?



I train 3 days a week with a personal trainer; extremely high intensity; after one hour; I'm totally and I mean totally spent. I also train two or three more days my myself; this is part lifting and part cardio. As an example this week with Mark (my trainer) I was doing three consecutive sets of 12 with no rest between each set; there was only a change in hand or grip position for arms and shoulder work and feet on leg work. Example; calf raises; start with feet splayed outward; 12 reps move feet to center, 12 reps, then toes inward 12 sets. Then 30 seconds rest and start again but start with feet straight, then splay wide, then pointed inward. After three sets; One minute rest then on to another muscle group. I did that for one hour. The weight is difficult to guess when you're doing such long sets, but the goal is to barely be able to get to 8 on the third set before failure.


----------



## Oldschool (Apr 21, 2018)

Classic overtraining.
I dont like to bash my fellow trainers but I might reconsider your goals and his methods of training if you were my client.


----------



## solidassears (Apr 21, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> Classic overtraining.
> I dont like to bash my fellow trainers but I might reconsider your goals and his methods of training if you were my client.



Hmm, ya think so? This is not how it has been for the past year, but there have been a few stints of two weeks like this, then we move to something different; heavy lift 4-6 reps or break down sets; he varies the routine all the time, but when I am there, no matter what we are doing, I always go flat out with everything I can; I don't ever hold back or slack. When I'm on my own, it is not so intense.


----------



## Oldschool (Apr 21, 2018)

Varying the routine can definitely cause soreness because it is a new stimuli but not resting properly never gives your body time to heal so you are always sore.
Bear in mind that in training first comes the shock, then the adaptation then the staleness (where progression stops). Rushing these phases can keep you in constant pain. In other words, progression takes time. Its called perioization.
Good luck


----------



## solidassears (Apr 21, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> Varying the routine can definitely cause soreness because it is a new stimuli but not resting properly never gives your body time to heal so you are always sore.
> Bear in mind that in training first comes the shock, then the adaptation then the staleness (where progression stops). Rushing these phases can keep you in constant pain. In other words, progression takes time. Its called perioization.
> Good luck



Yeah, I kinda know about that; I've been training with Mark for a little over a year now and I thought by now I would have grown accustomed to this. On the other hand, the strength and stamina is still growing so there is progress.


----------



## T Woods (Apr 22, 2018)

Are you taking advantage of your post workout window? Whey isolate with high molecular weight carbs, maybe spiked with leucine/creatine and iodized salt immediately after training then post workout meal an hour later. Sounds like your killing it in the gym.


----------



## Oldschool (Apr 22, 2018)

solidassears said:


> Yeah, I kinda know about that; I've been training with Mark for a little over a year now and I thought by now I would have grown accustomed to this. On the other hand, the strength and stamina is still growing so there is progress.



What is your age?


----------



## solidassears (Apr 22, 2018)

T Woods said:


> Are you taking advantage of your post workout window? Whey isolate with high molecular weight carbs, maybe spiked with leucine/creatine and iodized salt immediately after training then post workout meal an hour later. Sounds like your killing it in the gym.



Yes, I always drink a protein shake and eat some carbs within 30 minutes of when my work out ends.


----------



## solidassears (Apr 22, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> What is your age?



I'm only 66


----------



## Oldschool (Apr 23, 2018)

Me to.
At our age recovery is essential.
Proper sleep
48hrs between major muscle groups
Keeping testosterone and HGH levels higher than normal for your age.
Diet...
SMART TRAINING 
Good luck.


----------



## solidassears (Apr 23, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> Me to.
> At our age recovery is essential.
> Proper sleep
> 48hrs between major muscle groups
> ...



I think I'm doing all that with the exception of HGH levels; I don't even know where mine are. Sleep could be a problem, I really can't seem to sleep more than 6 hours on a regular basis. Once maybe twice a week I could get 7 or 8 if I nap.. I keep my testosterone levels between 500 & 1000 total. 

How do you go about getting HGH levels tested? And suppose I need to raise them; seems like there's a lot of hype about different colors, but I don't really understand the differences.


----------



## solidassears (Apr 24, 2018)

I think I found the way to stop this constant soreness. I went to see a massage therapist today; a man for the first time and the guy really knew his stuff! He worked on me for about an hour and was able to get that ham / glut I have been hurting from to release! He showed me on a human body chart what was going on and what needed to happen. I've had many a massage, but nothing like this before; never had the masseur know what to look for; find it and then work on it until it releases. I left there with no pain in my ass literally. According to Jarad (the masseur) I have more knots than he has ever seen so it is going to take some time to get them all released and to keep them that way. I suppose it could be a sales job to get me to keep coming back, but if I can get any where near the results I got today every time I go; it will be the best money I ever spent!


----------



## Oldschool (Apr 25, 2018)

^^^
Thats great!
I recommend incorporating a stretching routine 3-5 days per week. 
Good luck.


----------



## Oldschool (Apr 25, 2018)

solidassears said:


> I think I'm doing all that with the exception of HGH levels; I don't even know where mine are. Sleep could be a problem, I really can't seem to sleep more than 6 hours on a regular basis. Once maybe twice a week I could get 7 or 8 if I nap.. I keep my testosterone levels between 500 & 1000 total.
> 
> How do you go about getting HGH levels tested? And suppose I need to raise them; seems like there's a lot of hype about different colors, but I don't really understand the differences.



By that I meant exercises that promote HGH and things like not eating 3hrs before bed.
I cant justify  hgh either


----------



## solidassears (Apr 25, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> By that I meant exercises that promote HGH and things like not eating 3hrs before bed.
> I cant justify  hgh either



Yeah, I'm already doing that.. but I have no idea how much HGH I'm making


----------



## solidassears (Apr 25, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> ^^^
> Thats great!
> I recommend incorporating a stretching routine 3-5 days per week.
> Good luck.



I've been doing stretching for 15 minutes or so before I do anything else in the gym and when I can remember I do stretching at night. The thing is; it has been like trying to stretch a 2X4, nothing changed, no improvement. I think that is going to change radically now that I know what he hell was causing so much pain all the time. It's just so many knotted muscles! That one treatment yesterday, reduced the usual pain by at least 60% so I have a lot of hope now, I can really get rid of the pain. 

I was really getting discouraged because it hurt so much every time I tried to move from sitting or laying; or to bend over and pick up something off the floor; lots of pain. Now that is at least 60% gone, it really feels so damn good! It's a huge relief too; I was thinking it was just getting old and I was going to have to deal with that much pain for the rest of my life; to know now that I don't have to and I can get rid of the pain is a huge relief!


----------



## Oldschool (Apr 25, 2018)

Save your stretching for after your workout as you never want to stretch a cold muscle and research is pointing to stretching reduces muscular strength.  Also be sure to work your agonists as much as your antagonists to orevent muscular imbalance.  Train smart!


----------



## solidassears (Apr 25, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> Save your stretching for after your workout as you never want to stretch a cold muscle and research is pointing to stretching reduces muscular strength.  Also be sure to work your agonists as much as your antagonists to orevent muscular imbalance.  Train smart!



I didn't know about stretching cold... but it makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Oldschool (Apr 26, 2018)

You might also consider periodization training. It allows for greater gains and proper recovery. Train smart!


----------



## solidassears (Apr 26, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> You might also consider periodization training. It allows for greater gains and proper recovery. Train smart!



I think we're doing that, but can you give me an example of what you're talking about?


----------



## Oldschool (Apr 28, 2018)

Periodization is breaking your training into periods/phases to promote growth, recovery and injury prevention. 
Periodization can be linear, non linear or reverse linear.

Classic linear
Ph. 1 hypertrophy 
Ph. 2 Strength/power
Ph. 3 Peak
Ph. 4 Recovery

Hypertrophy would be high sets/reps, short rest, low load, high- moderate volume.

Strength/power would be moderate/low sets/reps, moderate rest, moderate load/volume.

Peak would be low reps/sets, long rest, very high load, low volume.

Recovery would be moderate reps/sets/rest and low load/volume.

These periods, taken together would equal 1 meso cycle. Your meso cycles can be of any reasonable length (ex. 3 months) and are repeated throughout the year equaling a macrocycle.

Non linear
Mon. 12-15 reps 3 sets
Teu. 8-12 reps 4 sets
Thu. 4-6 reps 2 sets
Fri 1 set 3RM of multijoint movements.

Reverse linear
Self explanatory.

Hope this helps.


----------



## solidassears (Apr 29, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> Periodization is breaking your training into periods/phases to promote growth, recovery and injury prevention.
> Periodization can be linear, non linear or reverse linear.
> 
> Classic linear
> ...



Yes it does, we're already doing that, I just didn't know that's what it's called. Right now it's hypertrophy; low weight high reps little rest; 30 seconds between 36 rep sets. One to two minutes when changing from one muscle group to the next; like moving from shoulders to quads.

Thanks! You have really been helpful..


----------



## Derek Wilson (May 7, 2018)

I am taking water for this issue.


----------

